# [Released] Spitfire Signatures (by Fink). Acoustic Guitars. EUR 49 / $49.



## doctoremmet (Apr 19, 2022)

Update after release:

All speculation posts are #1 to #76.

Post #77 and onwards: post release chat (https://vi-control.net/community/th...coustic-guitars-eur-49-49.124026/post-5089810)


----------



## Cdnalsi (Apr 19, 2022)

Excited! I'm curious to see how Spitfire tackles hammer-ons and pull-offs if they're really going to do a proper guitar library. Orange Tree Samples have IMO currently the most flexible engine.


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 19, 2022)

I haven't a clue what this is, but like you I am eager to find out. Have there been hints before? I have quickly checked their Twitter and Instagram but did not see any of the usual teasers…


----------



## Alex Fraser (Apr 19, 2022)

I'll get this in now and save us all the trouble:
Spitfire Air Guitars: _"Brushed guitar strings recorded at the edge of silence."_

There. Now breathe. Carry on!


----------



## holywilly (Apr 19, 2022)

Acoustic Swarm.


----------



## Salohcin894 (Apr 19, 2022)

Cdnalsi said:


> Excited! I'm curious to see how Spitfire tackles hammer-ons and pull-offs if they're really going to do a proper guitar library. Orange Tree Samples have IMO currently the most flexible engine.


I would love a proper "solo" guitar library from spitfire, but I'm not holding my breath. Maybe a guitar ensemble?


----------



## easyrider (Apr 19, 2022)

Zero interest in Guitar libraires.

Been playing for 25 years.


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 19, 2022)

It’s not my main interest too, but I am still curious. Academically.


----------



## holywilly (Apr 19, 2022)

I wish there are some unique articulations and textures.


----------



## Hendrixon (Apr 19, 2022)

holywilly said:


> I wish there are some unique articulations and textures.


I play guitars but if they will make an Al Di Meola articulation I'm in


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 19, 2022)

I hear this one is the AI Robert Fripp one though. Spitfire Discipline. The Pro version comes with a frippertronics signal.


----------



## easyrider (Apr 19, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> It’s not my main interest too, but I am still curious. Academically.


Yeah…I’ll watch the walkthrough 😂


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 19, 2022)

easyrider said:


> Yeah…I’ll watch the walkthrough 😂


Of course you will. We have no life.


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 19, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Academically


FWIW, the guitars in Heirloom are actually gorgeous. I also won a copy of OT’s Opaline library and those Strat chords and little ornaments are beautiful too. So yeah.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Apr 19, 2022)

Okay, any bets on it turning out that, whatever it is, Arturia releases a free stripped down version a couple of days later?

I'm really looking forward to Arturia's new Aggravated Acoustics freebie, followed by a more extensive paid version to come.


----------



## easyrider (Apr 19, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Of course you will. We have no life.


This is my life currently 😂


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 19, 2022)

easyrider said:


> This is my life currently 😂


Looking good! I stand corrected: you do have a life. Enjoy your gardening!


----------



## tjr (Apr 19, 2022)

Recorded at Abbey Road 2? Guessing not, or they'd be making a bigger deal out of hinting at it, but still, that'd be neat.


----------



## KEM (Apr 19, 2022)

Spitfire just keeps announcing libraries that aren’t Hans Zimmer Brass, what gives?


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 19, 2022)

KEM said:


> Spitfire just keeps announcing libraries that aren’t Hans Zimmer Brass, what gives?


Let’s wait for the actual announcement shall we? Maybe there’s one of those “oh, one more thing” moments.


----------



## Marsen (Apr 19, 2022)

easyrider said:


> This is my life currently 😂


How it started:






How it’s going:


----------



## sostenuto (Apr 19, 2022)

Luv SFA, but so much to fix, refine, add _ before entering instrument category with very capable providers. OTS is a fav, yet Ample Sound, several others cover fairly well _ imho

Not '_very excited today_' with this annoucement.


----------



## RogiervG (Apr 19, 2022)

holywilly said:


> Acoustic Swarm.


Guitar evolutions


----------



## holywilly (Apr 19, 2022)

With Impulse Legato technology.


----------



## oepion (Apr 19, 2022)

I don't know why everyone is assuming this is a guitar library? I mean, judging from the picture, it seems obvious to me that this is a deeply sampled guitar tuners library, most likely a very comprehensive one featuring all tuners whether they're side-mounted machine heads, vintage closed-back machine heads or lock-in tuners.


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 19, 2022)

In my defense: I did add a ? in the thread title…


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 19, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Okay, any bets on it turning out that, whatever it is, Arturia releases a free stripped down version a couple of days later?
> 
> I'm really looking forward to Arturia's new Aggravated Acoustics freebie, followed by a more extensive paid version to come.


Also, Karoryfer are running a sale right now. Anyone who does not own Snowkiss Guitar or Glockenskull: now is the time to pick them up.


----------



## easyrider (Apr 19, 2022)

Marsen said:


> How it started:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How do you know it’s not marijuana? 😂


----------



## Bee_Abney (Apr 19, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Also, Karoryfer are running a sale right now. Anyone who does not own Snowkiss Guitar or Glockenskull: now is the time to pick them up.


Dude, come on, I don't have those yet! I have nearly everything from Karoryfer, but I just can't get any respect without the guitars...


----------



## Tim_Wells (Apr 19, 2022)

Guitar libraries are among my main interests. Personally, I hope it's an actual-realistic guitar and not another reverb slathered, ethereal, someone scratching the guitars strings with a nose hair library. YMMV. 

I'm very curious about the VSL Concert Guitar. I wish it was geared more towards Pop, rather than Classical. But it appears to be an incredibly complete guitar.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Apr 19, 2022)

Tim_Wells said:


> Guitar libraries are among my main interests. Personally, I hope it's an actual-realistic guitar and not another reverb slathered, ethereal, someone scratching the guitars strings with a nose hair library. YMMV.
> 
> I'm very curious about the VSL Concert Guitar. I wish it was geared more towards Pop, rather than Classical. But it appears to be an incredibly complete guitar.


And I've just grown my nose hair back out especially. Darn. Still, it will be nice to get back to eating soup once I have a good trim.






And I do think it would be more interesting for Spitfire to try a full virtual guitar library. I'd love to see them throw their hat into that particular circus ring. I wouldn't want it for myself, but I'd love to hear what they might come up with.


----------



## Tim_Wells (Apr 19, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> And I've just grown my nose hair back out especially. Darn. Still, it will be nice to get back to eating soup once I have a good trim.


Bee ... I'd buy your nose-hair library anytime!


----------



## Alex Fraser (Apr 19, 2022)

Being Spitfire, I can’t see it being a dry sampled “techy” instrument with a million keyswitches. Not really their bag. Interested to see what it is.


----------



## jazzman7 (Apr 19, 2022)

I just ponied up for Realitone's fingerpick bundle. So far, so good! Layers up nicely with some other guitar work on a tune I'm in the middle of and is quite flexible. Well done as usual. I've been playing guitar for 45 years and I sill find this plug in and others quite useful. Different tones, Inspiration, Layering. I'll be curious about the SF release, but I'm with Doc. It will be more or less academic


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 19, 2022)




----------



## Bee_Abney (Apr 19, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


>




That all looks very promising.


----------



## jazzman7 (Apr 19, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


>



Well done production. Engaging tune. So maybe not just a guitar VI but another Artist series kinda thing


----------



## Cdnalsi (Apr 19, 2022)

Oh no it's going to be a first inversion only boring guitar chords strumming library :(

In only four keys, the most used ones, because who needs the other ones in pop?

399 € - Buy Now!


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 19, 2022)

jazzman7 said:


> Well done production. Engaging tune. So maybe not just a guitar VI but another Artist series kinda thing


He’s signed by Ninja Tune. So not an SA label library? Could it be one that’s part of that same series of announced libraries that Heirloom / Keaton Henson’s library is a part of?


----------



## jazzman7 (Apr 19, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> He’s signed by Ninja Tune. So not an SA label library? Could it be one that’s part of that same series of announced libraries that Heirloom / Keaton Henson’s library is a part of?


That does sound like it, I agree.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Apr 19, 2022)

Maybe they are betting on indie pop atmo soundtracks being the next big thing? It's not a terrible idea, and not a million miles away from a lot of the textural minimalism they cater for.


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 19, 2022)

ATC Management teams with Spitfire Audio to open up studios and collaborations to composer roster


ATC will also be creating a new role in the composer-manager team to act as a specific point of contact with Spitfire Audio. Click here for the full story on how the move benefits the management firm’s roster...




www.musicweek.com





So, detectives, I guess we need to find the link between ATC Management and Fink.


----------



## jazzman7 (Apr 19, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Maybe they are betting on indie pop atmo soundtracks being the next big thing? It's not a terrible idea, and not a million miles away from a lot of the textural minimalism they cater for.


Seems like a lot of Devs are throwing stuff at the wall to see what sticks


----------



## jazzman7 (Apr 19, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> ATC Management teams with Spitfire Audio to open up studios and collaborations to composer roster
> 
> 
> ATC will also be creating a new role in the composer-manager team to act as a specific point of contact with Spitfire Audio. Click here for the full story on how the move benefits the management firm’s roster...
> ...


Doing my best Watson... Where there's smoke, there's fire Eh Holmes?


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 19, 2022)

They’ve expanded into drill rap territory and a lot of other genres lately. Their SA label released that Alev Lenz album (alongside the sample pack) and I have to say that was music I wasn’t at all aware of but it knocked me off my feet- it is that good. So keep throwing stuff at walls developers!



Those “pads” made of frozen reverb tails; I love it.


----------



## kgdrum (Apr 19, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> And I've just grown my nose hair back out especially. Darn. Still, it will be nice to get back to eating soup once I have a good trim.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sweet Bee 
I’m a bit of a traditionalist please only trim the nose hairs. 😘


----------



## Bee_Abney (Apr 19, 2022)

kgdrum said:


> Sweet Bee
> I’m a bit of a traditionalist please only trim the nose hairs. 😘


So long as I can use wax in the manner of a Poirot moustache!


----------



## kgdrum (Apr 19, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> So long as I can use wax in the manner of a Poirot moustache!




As always you’re such a slave to fashion!


----------



## jazzman7 (Apr 19, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> They’ve expanded into drill rap territory and a lot of other genres lately. Their SA label released that Alev Lenz album (alongside the sample pack) and I have to say that was music I wasn’t at all aware of but it knocked me off my feet- it is that good. So keep throwing stuff at walls developers!
> 
> 
> 
> Those “pads” made of frozen reverb tails; I love it.



OK That was damn cool. That took some judicious production work to keep it all flowing like that. Well done


----------



## jazzman7 (Apr 19, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> So long as I can use wax in the manner of a Poirot moustache!


Remember... Not French, but Belgian moustache!


----------



## Bee_Abney (Apr 19, 2022)

jazzman7 said:


> Remember... Not French, but Belgian moustache!


Wallonian, no less!


----------



## jazzman7 (Apr 19, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Wallonian, no less!


If we keep upping the resolution like this I will run out of those little grey Cells!


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 19, 2022)

jazzman7 said:


> OK That was damn cool. That took some judicious production work to keep it all flowing like that. Well done


Yes. And that musician also had a couple of really nice remarks in a few interviews she did around the release of the album. I learned a couple of cool things from her. Inspiring stuff indeed.


----------



## jazzman7 (Apr 19, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Yes. And that musician also had a couple of really nice remarks in a few interviews she did around the release of the album. I learned a couple of cool things from her. Inspiring stuff indeed.


Ha! Yes, I might have to whip out the Black Hole, Some delays and a few LFO's and see what the hell happens!


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 19, 2022)

Found a direct link between ATC Management and Fink alright…

So this is indeed Heirloom’s follow-up.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Apr 19, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Yes. And that musician also had a couple of really nice remarks in a few interviews she did around the release of the album. I learned a couple of cool things from her. Inspiring stuff indeed.


It really is. I love the SA line. I'd love it even more in a different player... But what they are doing is smart and interesting and they've picked some great artists - and not necessarily always very successful or well known ones.


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 19, 2022)

jazzman7 said:


> Ha! Yes, I might have to whip out the Black Hole, Some delays and a few LFO's and see what the hell happens!


I remember her telling she recorded the entire album herself. She tracked all of it through Neve 73 preamps IIRC. Having read that I immediately started using Waves Scheps 73 on my Rhodes, in a foolish albeit romantic attempt to believe that that would make my (way inferior) music sound as good as hers 😂


----------



## jazzman7 (Apr 19, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Found a direct link between ATC Management and Fink alright…
> 
> So this is indeed Heirloom’s follow-up.


I say! Well done, Holmes! Was my smoke and fire suggestion helpful?!?


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 19, 2022)

jazzman7 said:


> I say! Well done, Holmes! Was my smoke and fire suggestion helpful?!?


For a moment there I was lost. Then I read your suggestion and as if I was hit by lightning I googled “ATC Management + Fink”, clicked the first search result… and found this!


----------



## jazzman7 (Apr 19, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> For a moment there I was lost. Then I read your suggestion and as if I was hit by lightning I googled “ATC Management + Fink”, clicked the first search result… and found this!


O Yeah!


----------



## sostenuto (Apr 19, 2022)

All good stuff, but leaning much more now to VSL for orchestral ( classical /cinematic /epic / ? ). 
E/W ?
NI , SFA into several alternate paths. Will see where OT lands ..... 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 19, 2022)

Well, VSL is an excellent avenue to take, orchestrally samply speaking! But they too may have to branch out, once their Synchron stage collection nears completion. They may do another alphabet worth of increasingly more niche BBO expansions, and can crank out some muted versions of Synchron Brass and some ethnic or baroque flute or two… but eventually in order to sustain an ongoing release of NEW stuff, it seems we need Heirlooms, Opalines, Soundpaint variations of rulers, booms, hits and analog nuns and rehashes of all things Century as soon as the legato engine will have landed and….. TEXTURES. Loads and loads of textures. Horror textures. Woodwind textures. Vocal textures. Soon we’ll have resampled old sample libraries, granulized into textures of textures. And what about limited editions? Numbered libraries? Unique inversed timed-exclusive colour schemed sample players? Dare I say it….. NFTs!!!!

You heard it here first.

But yes Sos… for now… VSL at least are mainly still doing orchestral. Enjoy while that lasts.


----------



## sostenuto (Apr 19, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Well, VSL is an excellent avenue to take, orchestrally samply speaking! But they too may have to branch out, once their Synchron stage collection nears completion. They may do another alphabet worth of increasingly more niche BBO expansions, and can crank out some muted versions of Synchron Brass and some ethnic or baroque flute or two… but eventually in order to sustain an ongoing release of NEW stuff, it seems we need Heirlooms, Opalines, Soundpaint variations of rulers, booms, hits and analog nuns and rehashes of all things Century as soon as the legato engine will have landed and….. TEXTURES. Loads and loads of textures. Horror textures. Woodwind textures. Vocal textures. Soon we’ll have resampled old sample libraries, granulized into textures of textures. And what about limited editions? Numbered libraries? Unique inversed timed-exclusive colour schemed sample players? Dare I say it….. NFTs!!!!
> 
> You heard it here first.
> 
> But yes Sos… for now… VSL at least are mainly still doing orchestral. Enjoy while that lasts.


🤣 yeah, and don't mean to sound too serious here. BBO has been extent of VSL chops with many yet to explore.
Gimme some time and may load up with a new Maschine + and join the mainstream !
_per Dirk Ulrich_ -> Let's Rock _ 🎸🎶 🎹 🎧


----------



## Mike Fox (Apr 19, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


>


That’s hot.


----------



## jazzman7 (Apr 19, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> but eventually in order to sustain an ongoing release of NEW stuff, it seems we need Heirlooms, Opalines, Soundpaint variations of rulers, booms, hits and analog nuns and rehashes of all things Century as soon as the legato engine will have landed and….. TEXTURES. Loads and loads of textures. Horror textures. Woodwind textures. Vocal textures. Soon we’ll have resampled old sample libraries, granulized into textures of textures. And what about limited editions? Numbered libraries? Unique inversed timed-exclusive colour schemed sample players? Dare I say it….. NFTs!!!!
> 
> You heard it here first.


Exactly my gripe. They are trying to price a lot of this stuff as though they are creating orchestral VI's. Much of the new stuff can sound good, but doesn't take the exactitude of a Michelangelo. Plus some stuff sounds like leftovers from a paintball war.

Polaris (For example) is more like a glorified SA library.
29$ for Frozen Strings? Sure.
290$ for Polaris? Not for me


----------



## sostenuto (Apr 19, 2022)

jazzman7 said:


> Exactly my gripe. They are trying to price a lot of this stuff as though they are creating orchestral VI's. Much of the new stuff can sound good, but doesn't take the exactitude of a Michelangelo. Plus some stuff sounds like leftovers from a paintball war.
> 
> Polaris (For example) is more like a glorified SA library.
> 29$ for Frozen Strings? Sure.
> 290$ for Polaris? Not for me


Also perplexed by recent SFA directions. Not big collector, yet use Albions, BHCT, eDNA, Solo Violin, EVO Grid 3, handful of Originals, all LABS, other bits.
Polaris has been surprising at this cost point ! OT released Habitat @ $173. if not mistaken.
Output's Analog Strings + (2) Expansions is $173. right now.
VSL has most BBO libs at ~ $70. now. _ four more would be notable add to current set.
Polaris @ $269. does not compute _ from personal perspective. Not sensing any coherent plan.


----------



## dunamisstudio (Apr 19, 2022)

Well it will be nice to see what it is, but since i play guitar, think I already got enough guitar libraries. Their MG Soft Nylon Guitar is great that they did with Pianobook. I'll pick it up eventually since I don't plan to buy a Nylon Guitar any time soon. Got a steel string acoustic though.


----------



## Pier (Apr 19, 2022)

I don't know but it doesn't look very xenomorphic


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 19, 2022)

I’d call it beardy


----------



## Drundfunk (Apr 20, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> And I've just grown my nose hair back out especially. Darn. Still, it will be nice to get back to eating soup once I have a good trim.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like Greta Thunberg somehow....


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 20, 2022)




----------



## Tim_Wells (Apr 21, 2022)

Now I'm getting quite interested.


----------



## davidson (Apr 21, 2022)

Has anyone heard this guys music? What's his sound comparable to?


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 21, 2022)

davidson said:


> Has anyone heard this guys music? What's his sound comparable to?


----------



## davidson (Apr 21, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


>



Cheers. I couldn't listen earlier. For some reason I was expecting something instrumental. I guess it'll just be a standard guitar library then, maybe based around strumming patterns.


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 21, 2022)

Spitfire Audio — Fink - Signatures







www.spitfireaudio.com


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 21, 2022)




----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 21, 2022)

From the website:

Signatures is a definitive acoustic guitar toolkit, full of character and sonic depth. At the heart of this sample library are three distinctive acoustic guitars, beautifully captured in microscopic detail and offering a range of classic and signature playing styles, from delicate to punchy, including pulled, plucked, muted and thumbed one-shots, pristine harmonics, strumming patterns, and more. These emotive sounds are complemented by a range of guitar-based percussive tempo-synced loops and hits, soothing vocals, and versatile pads. Made in collaboration with award-winning producer, composer and songwriter Fin Greenall, aka Fink, this toolkit has been carefully curated to inspire both composers and songwriters, guitarists and non-guitarists alike — an instantly playable collection that lends itself to a range of compositions, from intimate indie scores to acoustic pop tracks, and beyond.


----------



## davidson (Apr 21, 2022)

Hmmm, it seems this library has been carefully curated if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 21, 2022)

Signatures features a range of core and extended techniques from the heart and mind of Fink, captured on three of his favourite ‘signature’ acoustic guitars, each with its own distinctive tone. From the affectionately-named ‘Brady’, a 2004 Mal Brady Bouchier nylon with a rich, mellow sound, to ‘Festy’, a 2010 Martin D28 steel-string acoustic with a pop sound, his workhorse festival and touring guitar, and ‘Orwell’, a gentle 1984 Martin D35 steel-string acoustic, which features most prominently on his recent records. Fink’s signature techniques within each guitar section include tempo-synced arpeggios in DADGAD, pulled, plucked, muted and thumbed one-shot notes, three variations of harmonics, two-finger chords, ready-made strumming patterns and more. All guitars are presented in Spitfire Audio’s easy-to-use plugin, with fluid playability and a wide range of effects parameters to tailor each sound to your own vision.


----------



## Markrs (Apr 21, 2022)




----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 21, 2022)




----------



## Markrs (Apr 21, 2022)

What's included​Brady (11)​
Brady Arpeggiate 1
Brady Arpeggiate 2
Brady Pulled Notes
Brady Plucked Notes
Brady Thumb Notes
Brady Muted Notes
Brady Two Finger Chords
Brady Pulled Chords
Brady Pulled Harmonics
Brady Thumb Harmonics
Brady Plucked Harmonics
Festy (13)​
Festy Arpeggiate 1
Festy Arpeggiate 2
Festy Strummed 1
Festy Strummed 2
Festy Pulled Notes
Festy Plucked Notes
Festy Thumb Notes
Festy Muted Notes
Festy Two Finger Chords
Festy Pulled Chords
Festy Pulled Harmonics
Festy Thumb Harmonics
Festy Plucked Harmonics
Orwell (14)​
Orwell Arpeggiate 1
Orwell Arpeggiate 2
Orwell Arpeggiate Muted
Orwell Strummed 1
Orwell Strummed 2

Orwell Pulled Notes
Orwell Plucked Notes
Orwell Thumb Notes
Orwell Muted Notes
Orwell Two Finger Chords
Orwell Pulled Chords
Orwell Pulled Harmonics
Orwell Thumb Harmonics
Orwell Plucked Harmonics
Percussion (7)​
Brady Beats Slow
Festy Beats Slow
Festy Beats Fast
Brady Kit
Festy Kit
Orwell Kit
Stomps and Cases
Voices (6)​
Aah
Mmm
Ooh
Aah Swell
Mmm Swell
Ooh Swell
Pads (3)​
Electric Piano Pad
Harmonic Pad
Sustained Strings Pad


----------



## Markrs (Apr 21, 2022)

Quite nice to get 3 guitars plus some extras. Not something I need, as I already have too many guitar libraries (I play guitar as well, though quite badly).


----------



## psy dive (Apr 21, 2022)

@Chromofonic brooo... 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Cdnalsi (Apr 21, 2022)

Yeah exactly my disappointment I voiced on the first page: no hammer-ons nor pull-offs. Every note is plucked or pulled, there's no way to play "legato". Which IMO is a huge oversight and a complete let down for how great the library sounds :(


----------



## Tim_Wells (Apr 21, 2022)

Very nice! Would be quite useful.  The price more than fair.


----------



## d4vec4rter (Apr 21, 2022)

Sorry Spitfire but this is another one I'm not interested in. I already have loads of good guitar libraries and play guitar too. To be honest, I'm not sure what Spitfire could come out with at the moment that would interest me.


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 21, 2022)

d4vec4rter said:


> Sorry Spitfire but this is another one I'm not interested in. I already have loads of good guitar libraries and play guitar too. To be honest, I'm not sure what Spitfire could come out with at the moment that would interest me.


Cool, seems like you’re all set then


----------



## Tim_Wells (Apr 21, 2022)

Cdnalsi said:


> Yeah exactly my disappointment I voiced on the first page: no hammer-ons nor pull-offs. Every note is plucked or pulled, there's no way to play "legato". Which IMO is a huge oversight and a complete let down for how great the library sounds :(


I get that. It'd be nice if the chord engine were more flexible too. But they'd have to ask A LOT more money for all those features.


----------



## sostenuto (Apr 21, 2022)

Tim_Wells said:


> I get that. It'd be nice if the chord engine were more flexible too. But they'd have to ask A LOT more money for all those features.


Agree. Have everything OTS has produced _ ranging from ~ $140. Intro to ~ $180. later. 
No too spooked at $49. but will take more time to review and follow member experience here.


----------



## Cdnalsi (Apr 21, 2022)

Tim_Wells said:


> I get that. It'd be nice if the chord engine were more flexible too. But they'd have to ask A LOT more money for all those features.


They could've priced this at 179 or 249 if they actually had a comprehensive palette of articulations, and it would have been an instant buy.


----------



## Trash Panda (Apr 21, 2022)

Cdnalsi said:


> Yeah exactly my disappointment I voiced on the first page: no hammer-ons nor pull-offs. Every note is plucked or pulled, there's no way to play "legato". Which IMO is a huge oversight and a complete let down for how great the library sounds :(


I don't think any developer could sell a guitar library for $49 with hammer-ons, pull-offs and slides. Just too much to record and edit to get a decent ROI at that price point.


----------



## Cdnalsi (Apr 21, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


> I don't think any developer could sell a guitar library for $49 with hammer-ons, pull-offs and slides. Just too much to record and edit to get a decent ROI at that price point.


Right, but then why is Heirloom six times more expensive? I'm just not getting the 'Signatures' vibe for pricing from Spitfire on this one.


----------



## SupremeFist (Apr 21, 2022)

Tim_Wells said:


> I get that. It'd be nice if the chord engine were more flexible too. But they'd have to ask A LOT more money for all those features.


NI Picked Acoustic is $99 (I don't have it though).


----------



## KEM (Apr 21, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


>



Why do they keep saying “award winning plugin”, what does that even mean? Where’s the plugin award show I keep missing?


----------



## Pier (Apr 21, 2022)

Sounds lovely. I'm more impressed by this than Polaris tbh.


----------



## SupremeFist (Apr 21, 2022)

KEM said:


> Why do they keep saying “award winning plugin”, what does that even mean? Where’s the plugin award show I keep missing?


I believe it was awarded Biggest Most Pointless Knob at the Big Pointless Knob Awards held in Blackpool in 2019.


----------



## Markrs (Apr 21, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


> I don't think any developer could sell a guitar library for $49 with hammer-ons, pull-offs and slides. Just too much to record and edit to get a decent ROI at that price point.


Bundle prices are sometimes that price, like acoustic samples €89 for 4 guitars or impact soundworks recently had 4 guitars for €199.

I got orange tree guitars with bundle price + 60% off + orange slices, so that they came in at $30 each (I did but all of them though to get that price)

NI guitars will be around $50 in the sale

I do accept these are sale prices and in a years time SA might do a sale on this


----------



## Markrs (Apr 21, 2022)

SupremeFist said:


> NI Picked Acoustic is $99 (I don't have it though).


And that will be $50 in the half price sale.


----------



## Tim_Wells (Apr 21, 2022)

SupremeFist said:


> NI Picked Acoustic is $99 (I don't have it though).


Yeah, I do and it's great. So are all the other NI Session Guitar libs. Like this one, they are essentially, (more or less) loop libraries. They don't have legato, a lot of articulations, nor a fully programmable strum engine. You have to go to Orange Tree, Ample, etc., for that. 

Orange Tree and Ample are wonderful libraries... but even there, I'd dare say there are limitations to the legato, articulations, and strum engines. 

As much as I wish there was a perfect, all-in-one guitar library, there's not. So, I had to learn to live within the limitations of each one. 

It seems like Spitfire Signatures (by Fink) offers heck of a lot for the price. YMMV.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Apr 21, 2022)

Imma get it.
Might have been a pass but it has one shots, which I can put to use. 

I have other (far more) complex guitar libraries but this looks like I can get a good sound without the fuss. Which is where I’m at nowadays.


----------



## Markrs (Apr 21, 2022)

Tim_Wells said:


> It seems like Spitfire Signatures (by Fink) offers heck of a lot for the price. YMMV.


I agree I think it sounds very nice, with 3 different types of guitars. I think a lot of people would find it meets there needs.


----------



## kgdrum (Apr 21, 2022)

Am I the only person that was hoping it would be a comprehensive Robyn Fink library? That would have caught my attention!


----------



## SandChannel (Apr 21, 2022)

Nice sounding library, but limited. You can't complain too much though at the price point. That said, I think the library might have been better served by bringing in a guitarist with a bit more technique. It might have provided more textures.


----------



## SandChannel (Apr 21, 2022)

kgdrum said:


> Am I the only person that was hoping it would be a comprehensive Robyn Fink library? That would caught my attention!



It would have provided a killer library to combine with Hammers! 
Mini NIN. 
Nine mm Nails.


----------



## Jackal_King (Apr 21, 2022)

I think I'll get it eventually once I hear some more demos over time. I don't have a guitar library, so this might be a good start for the price.


----------



## Braveheart (Apr 21, 2022)

Expertly curated presets from inside their award winning plugin (probably awarded on a draw at their bachelor party). What's not to like...


----------



## Cdnalsi (Apr 21, 2022)

Braveheart said:


> Expertly curated presets from inside their award winning plugin (probably awarded on a draw at their bachelor party). What's not to like...


With Signature Techniques.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Apr 21, 2022)

SandChannel said:


> Nice sounding library, but limited. You can't complain too much though at the price point. That said, I think the library might have been better served by bringing in a guitarist with a bit more technique. It might have provided more textures.



I thought the range of accompaniment techniques was rather good and executed well. It's basically an acoustic pop library. It should be a decent, affordable option for song writers or for song-like pieces.


----------



## SandChannel (Apr 21, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> I thought the range of accompaniment techniques was rather good and executed well. It's basically an acoustic pop library. It should be a decent, affordable option for song writers or for song-like pieces.


I think I might have been unfair. Fink's technique is fine for the samples that he has created, but he mentions in his trailer that he plays in a fairly simple style. I think if they had brought in someone with a bit more tools in the chest, Spitfire could have created a more varied guitar library with additional techniques. The vocals and effects-layered samples are cool, but given the chance, I would have left them off and expanded the guitar parts. That said, I never heard of Fink previous to this so I might be well and truly off my rocker and he is the main draw.


----------



## jazzman7 (Apr 21, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> For a moment there I was lost. Then I read your suggestion and as if I was hit by lightning I googled “ATC Management + Fink”, clicked the first search result… and found this!


Well we were right and wrong at the same time! More strictly a guitar VI (For the most part) after all. Pricewise, I'm happy to be wrong. I like it, but I'm glad there's no hurry.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Apr 21, 2022)

Sometimes you just want a simple to use, fast to program guitar library. Not one with all the bells and whistles (like Amplesound or OTS, which I have and never really use because it takes quite a lot of effort in programming). This one seems great for that - built for quick usage.


----------



## easyrider (Apr 21, 2022)




----------



## Bee_Abney (Apr 21, 2022)

easyrider said:


>


That's making me crave brownies.


----------



## SandChannel (Apr 21, 2022)

Those are brownies? I thought they were plots of soil.


----------



## cedricm (Apr 21, 2022)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Sometimes you just want a simple to use, fast to program guitar library. Not one with all the bells and whistles (like Amplesound or OTS, which I have and never really use because it takes quite a lot of effort in programming). This one seems great for that - built for quick usage.


True but the NI guitars are hard to beat for quick and decent.

Nonetheless, an interesting offering for someone with no guitar library/VSTi.


----------



## Double Helix (Apr 21, 2022)

SandChannel said:


> Those are brownies? I thought they were plots of soil.


The power of suggestion


----------



## el-bo (Apr 21, 2022)

There seems to be some really nice sounds in this library. And price-wise, in terms of articulations and overall content diversity (Lovely pads, vocals, percussion etc.) I think it scales quite well against the price of the 'Originals' line


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Apr 21, 2022)

cedricm said:


> True but the NI guitars are hard to beat for quick and decent.
> 
> Nonetheless, an interesting offering for someone with no guitar library/VSTi.


I have some of those, but this honestly has a very different (and to me, preferable) sound.


----------



## Pier (Apr 21, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> That's making me crave brownies.


Brownies... with... uhhmm... plants?


----------



## Bee_Abney (Apr 21, 2022)

Pier said:


> Brownies... with... uhhmm... plants?



Walnuts count, right?

Oh... You meant.... Hmm.


----------



## el-bo (Apr 21, 2022)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> I have some of those, but this honestly has a very different (and to me, preferable sound).


This seems a lot more raw.


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 21, 2022)

Golden Brownies!


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Apr 21, 2022)

el-bo said:


> This seems a lot more raw.


Dare I say, indie.


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 21, 2022)

Dare you? You did.


----------



## easyrider (Apr 21, 2022)

Soil Blocker! 👍


----------



## Bee_Abney (Apr 21, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Golden Brownies!



That song is the stuff of immobility/trapped-in-a-loop nightmares. I love it!


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 21, 2022)

One of the 1980s best pop songs


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 21, 2022)

Back when an ode to heroin could still make the hitparade


----------



## Bee_Abney (Apr 21, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Back when an ode to heroin could still make the hitparade


Well, other drugs came to dominate the charts. Cocaine and marijuana never went out of fashion!


----------



## Bee_Abney (Apr 21, 2022)

SandChannel said:


> Those are brownies? I thought they were plots of soil.


They most definitely are! But I'm much more of an eater than a gardener, so that's where my mind went!


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 21, 2022)

But in the 80s we has Rick James’ side-project the Mary-Jane Girls


----------



## Bee_Abney (Apr 21, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> But in the 80s we has Rick James’ side-project the Mary-Jane Girls


Though no-one ever says 'If you can remember the '80s, you weren't there'.

Largely because we seem to have been reliving '80s pop culture for the last twenty years.


----------



## Scottyb (Apr 21, 2022)

Looks like a pretty nice library for the price! And three different guitars to boot!


----------



## Hendrixon (Apr 21, 2022)

SandChannel said:


> Those are brownies? I thought they were plots of soil.


I thought those were meat
I scratched my head how he got ground beef so square!


----------



## kgdrum (Apr 21, 2022)

Pier said:


> Brownies... with... uhhmm... plants?


Yes please 👍


----------



## Tim_Wells (Apr 21, 2022)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Sometimes you just want a simple to use, fast to program guitar library. Not one with all the bells and whistles (like Amplesound or OTS, which I have and never really use because it takes quite a lot of effort in programming). This one seems great for that - built for quick usage.


This so true. Often you just want great results fast. Orange Tree and Ample can do stuff the others can't, but it does take effort. 

This does sound "Indie". It's kind of like: Indie-in-a-Box


----------



## Niah2 (Apr 21, 2022)

Cdnalsi said:


> Right, but then why is Heirloom six times more expensive? I'm just not getting the 'Signatures' vibe for pricing from Spitfire on this one.


Hmm, I don't know either but probably the costs of production. I mean this library has guitar but Heirloom has a string ensemble, woodwinds, tubax, electric guitar, piano...


----------



## el-bo (Apr 21, 2022)

Tim_Wells said:


> It's kind of like: Indie-in-a-Box…


…(Indie!)
like indie-in-a caaaard-board box
like indie-in-a-box
(Indie!)
like indie-in-a caaaard-board box


----------



## SandChannel (Apr 21, 2022)

Indy in a box.


----------



## Drundfunk (Apr 21, 2022)

Well I guess for the price this ain't too bad.


----------



## TomislavEP (Apr 22, 2022)

From watching the official walkthrough, I can say that this is one of the nicest acoustic guitar-based libraries I've heard thus far. Also, the included sounds are very cleverly conceived and could provide a ton of inspiration both on their own and in context.

Speaking of which, this product has also reminded me that I play all kinds of guitars in addition to piano and keyboards and it is probably time for me to move away a bit from predominately using VI's in my productions. But you simply cannot deny the practical value of a library such as this and all the "impracticalities" that come into play when working with real instruments.


----------



## Daniel James (Apr 22, 2022)

Picked this one up immediately!! Soft cinematic guitars like this are hard to find. I appreciate good work when I see it :D

-DJ

EDIT: Also I hope the menu being open on the right becomes the default thing. Wasted space is such a pet peeve 😂


----------



## GMT (Apr 22, 2022)

Beardyindiemorphic guitar with folksy pullover close micd against the battered well-travelled guitar body. If anyone gets gigs scoring for real ale documentaries, this is a must buy. Glad to see it is curated.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Apr 22, 2022)

Daniel James said:


> EDIT: Also I hope the menu being open on the right becomes the default thing. Wasted space is such a pet peeve 😂


Yeah, I clocked that too. Wasn't just me then..

Generally, I really like the SF plugin (😱) but always wondered where the logic in having to smash the dial button repeatedly was.


----------



## Evans (Apr 22, 2022)

Ooh, I haven't had time to give this a look. That UI change is incredibly welcome.


----------



## KurtisDig (Apr 22, 2022)

On their website, Spitfire removed the "29$" section and replaced it with a "under 49$" section. I wonder if this marks the discontinuation of the 29$ series?
As for the library, it sounds gorgeous and I will definitely get it.


----------



## Markrs (Apr 22, 2022)

KurtisDig said:


> On their website, Spitfire removed the "29$" section and replaced it with a "under 49$" section. I wonder if this marks the discontinuation of the 29$ series?
> As for the library, it sounds gorgeous and I will definitely get it.


I think it might just be the start of a new series of $49 alongside the $29. These will also probably be excluded from sales, as the $29 are.


----------



## Simeon (Apr 22, 2022)

Hello everyone,
I am having a lot of fun playing through this collection and planning on featuring it live later today. Also, for those who are Unify users, I have created a Unified Patch library for Fink Signatures. 

⚠️Note: John (Plugin Guru himself) is helping to fix an issue and update the Unified library as well as adding a couple of extra goodies. If things go well, he may be featuring it during Saturday’s livestream. Sorry about the glitch.


I have been experimenting with using multiple instances of Fink with different articulations that can either be velocity switched or randomized. For instance, I am working on a patch that uses Thumb, Plucked, and Pulled, so depending on how you play it you will get a different style. I find it very interesting and exciting to see what you can do.
I really love the tone that was captured in these guitars, such a nice package.

Joyfully,
Simeon


----------



## MelodicAdagio (Apr 22, 2022)

I play guitar and usually just record my own when needed, but there's no denying that sometimes you need something immediately that sounds good without having to worry about pulling out mics and getting set up. Based on what I've heard, this could sometimes fit the bill, depending upon what's required. It's limited in what it can do, but then so is the price at $49. I think it sounds good. I might pick it up.


----------



## Alchemedia (Apr 22, 2022)

Daniel James said:


> Picked this one up immediately!! Soft cinematic guitars like this are hard to find. I appreciate good work when I see it :D
> 
> -DJ
> 
> EDIT: Also I hope the menu being open on the right becomes the default thing. Wasted space is such a pet peeve 😂


Marie Kondo wept.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Apr 22, 2022)

SupremeFist said:


> I believe it was awarded Biggest Most Pointless Knob at the Big Pointless Knob Awards held in Blackpool in 2019.


You all simply have no idea how much self control was required to prevent myself from making a pithy reply to this post......


----------



## holywilly (Apr 22, 2022)

MelodicAdagio said:


> I play guitar and usually just record my own when needed, but there's no denying that sometimes you need something immediately that sounds good without having to worry about pulling out mics and getting set up. Based on what I've heard, this could sometimes fit the bill, depending upon what's required. It's limited in what it can do, but then so is the price at $49. I think it sounds good. I might pick it up.


Same here, immediate results are needed for mock ups for busy composers. I bought it and used it in my current TV projects.


----------



## Braveheart (Apr 22, 2022)

Daniel James said:


> Picked this one up immediately!! Soft cinematic guitars like this are hard to find. I appreciate good work when I see it :D
> 
> -DJ
> 
> EDIT: Also I hope the menu being open on the right becomes the default thing. Wasted space is such a pet peeve 😂


Stop the press! Daniel James praises some Spitfire strings... Guitar strings


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Apr 22, 2022)




----------



## Cdnalsi (Apr 22, 2022)

LMAO he used a real guitar for all the other articulations that are not in the library.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Apr 22, 2022)

Cdnalsi said:


> LMAO he used a real guitar for all the other articulations that are not in the library.


Literally the point. Read the caption. 🤦‍♂️


----------



## Cdnalsi (Apr 22, 2022)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Literally the point. Read the caption. 🤦‍♂️


That's like that recent OT library featuring a really badly sustained trumpet called "fragile" or something like that. Guess great technique isn't a requirement for a versatile library recently. Shame really.


----------



## LamaRose (Apr 28, 2022)

Markrs said:


>



Lucie takes me back to my youth... she's young, yet her voice is very old soul.


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 28, 2022)

LamaRose said:


> Lucie takes me back to my youth... she's young, yet her voice is very old soul.


I hear you. Have you heard the demo she recorded? Her voice on that is phenomenal. Beautiful composition as well. 









Eos — Lucie Treacher


Fink — Signatures: £49 / $49 / €49 https://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/fink-signatures/




soundcloud.app.goo.gl





I have to say, this is one of the best demos I have ever heard.

/off topic: her Heirloom piece was terrific as well!









Moth Holes - Lucie Treacher


Listen to Moth Holes - Lucie Treacher by SPITFIRE AUDIO #np on #SoundCloud




soundcloud.app.goo.gl


----------



## KurtisDig (Apr 28, 2022)

Question for those who have the library. On the Brady Arpeggiator Patches, is the release supposed to be like that? It reminds me of the function in the Hammers library, where you can activate a final hit upon release of a loop. Here, however, I don't seem to have the option to turn it off in this library? I can attenuate this by drastically shortening the release, but then I lose the sample ringing out.

Which leads me to my next question. On the Brady and Orwell Arp Patches, many samples simply cut off after ringing out for a few seconds, some even with a crackle/ pop. Whereas Festy's samples smoothly fade out. Has anyone experienced this as well?


----------



## fudge (Apr 28, 2022)

Hey there,

little warning, found a potentially dangerous bug. This regards the "Festy Plucked Harmonics" patch. While I was sketching, every now and then I noticed a click sound in my right ear. At first I thought I imagined it but when it kept happening, I decided to pull up SPAN and a Limiter (because I got worried for my hearing) and see if I could catch it on video, with success. Already opened a support ticket with Spitfire and let them know. Not sure if the issue lies with my hardware (I have a fairly decent rig and I had only 2 plugins open in the session, so nothing that would strain my CPU), but I wanted to give out a warning either way.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Apr 28, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> I hear you. Have you heard the demo she recorded? Her voice on that is phenomenal. Beautiful composition as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, agreed. That demo blew my socks off. Stands as a great bit of music in its own right. She’s great.


----------



## Markus Kohlprath (Apr 28, 2022)

Michael Antrum said:


> You all simply have no idea how much self control was required to prevent myself from making a pithy reply to this post......


It's probably a similar amount of self control than the one I need to not freak out when I have to click through 3 pages of mic positions in BBCSO to compare them while the big knob is showing me it's tongue.


----------



## fudge (May 10, 2022)

I swear there is something really wrong with this library. It's not just one patch like previously stated, I run into the same issue with any patch. Every time I pull up the plugin to sketch something out I get massive volume spikes at some point, just now it even completely crashed my sound driver. I've been putting a Limiter on each session now because I'm so scared one day it'll just blast out my ear drums. Does no one else encounter this?!


----------



## Tim_Wells (May 10, 2022)

Anyone else experiencing the issues @fudge has described?


----------



## Evans (May 10, 2022)

fudge said:


> I swear there is something really wrong with this library. It's not just one patch like previously stated, I run into the same issue with any patch. Every time I pull up the plugin to sketch something out I get massive volume spikes at some point, just now it even completely crashed my sound driver. I've been putting a Limiter on each session now because I'm so scared one day it'll just blast out my ear drums. Does no one else encounter this?!


A limiter is always smart in your default template that loads for your DAW.

I got this with Appassionata last week. Limiter caught it from knocking me on my back, but it was still observed. Many other libraries by other developers even cause that "white noise of death" I've read about on occasion.


----------



## fudge (May 10, 2022)

Evans said:


> A limiter is always smart in your default template that loads for your DAW.


I should get one of those plugins that activate only when a 0db threshold is surpassed. The Pro-L2 introduces so much latency.

Personally this is the first time I've been having issues like these with a plugin. The occasional clicks and pops sure, but never massive spikes like this. Spitfire did reply to me on my initial bug report btw. with the usual "the team is aware of this and working on a fix". So I'm guessing this is not a just me issue?


----------



## Trash Panda (May 10, 2022)

fudge said:


> I should get one of those plugins that activate only when a 0db threshold is surpassed. The Pro-L2 introduces so much latency.
> 
> Personally this is the first time I've been having issues like these with a plugin. The occasional clicks and pops sure, but never massive spikes like this. Spitfire did reply to me on my initial bug report btw. with the usual "the team is aware of this and working on a fix". So I'm guessing this is not a just me issue?


Have you tried turning down the Lookahead mode in Pro L2?


----------



## fudge (May 10, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


> Have you tried turning down the Lookahead mode in Pro L2?


Correct me if I'm wrong, but you can't switch Lookahead off in the Pro-L2, only turn it down to 0ms (which doesn't actually switch it off)?
With the Transparent mode and turning off True Peak limiting, I can get the latency down to about 11ms though, which reduces it to a workable delay.


----------



## mikrokosmiko (Jul 24, 2022)

Is it me or are there a lot of inconsistencies regarding tuning in this library? I find super hard to combine it with other instruments because there's always a note here or there that is not in tune


----------



## Fleer (Oct 23, 2022)

Any more thoughts now that a few months have passed?


----------



## Reznov981 (Oct 23, 2022)

Fleer said:


> Any more thoughts now that a few months have passed?


I like it. Sounds pretty real, unless you really expose it as a solo instrument. It does pretty much exactly what is advertised and I haven't found any bugs or anything. I'm quite happy with it!


----------



## Fleer (Oct 24, 2022)

Still unsure whether it would bring me anything more or better than what I have from OrangeTreeSamples, NI and Pettinhouse, to name a few.


----------

